# Outcast Tournament Boat Stolen



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Please help us with any information concerning the theft of the 1960 Blazer Bay. It was stolen at 4:13am Monday morning. We have video of the act and we are investigating. We will still have a boat to give away for the tournament. I would like to thank Keith Craft from Blazer Bay for his help and understanding in this matter.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Can you post the video here?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sosmarine (5/14/2008)*Can you post the video here?


Being thevidoe isevidence in a crime still under investigation, I don't know if it can or should be posted. But it could get the evidence out to more people that might be able to help though. I can't stand a thief. And this thief has some major balls or just no brains to steal something like this. Most of the time it's no brains. Hopefully they will get caught quickly. Because as time goes by, it is getting farther and farther away from the gulf coast more than likely.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang...that just sucks. That thing has been sitting there for a while. Just for the sake of us that keep boats out in the open, I'm guessing there was a trailer lock on it, how the hell did they get it?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Hell they show video on TV all the time of crimes in process. Yeah I would have had a big ol' gorilla lock on the coupling and a big ol chain around the axle and then a big ol' pit bull sleepin on the bow. Hell I am still pissed about 3 doz. blue runners stolen from mea night before a tournament in St. Pete 3 weeks. I can only imagine if it was my boat :hoppingmad


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't get over that way much, so I can't remember much about it, what was the hull color, etc? Good luck finding the low life(s) that took it.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Tommy or Anthony-

Would you mind telling us how you guys had it locked up. Those of us with boats on trailers would like to know what we might do to prevent this from hapenning to us.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I say after they catch em, Put em on display at the next outcast sale. I also think we should rig a special tubing system from the urinal to inside the top of their display cell. Charge everyone 20 dollars a pop to enter the 'specially designed outhouse and allow them to "cool" the bandits down with some good ole "yella rain". Then donate all the collected monies to charity.

Sounds like a great charity fund raiser:bowdown


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like someone had a big 'ol set to steal that!



and I hope they get em cut off too...I HATE thieves :hoppingmad


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Sad thing is,usually if they (the thieves) are not caught by now,the boat is stripped and gone.I hope the scum are caught and prosecuted.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *jamesm1976 (5/14/2008)*Tommy or Anthony-
> 
> Would you mind telling us how you guys had it locked up. Those of us with boats on trailers would like to know what we might do to prevent this from hapenning to us.


I have found the best trailer lock made is called a Gorilla trailer lock. It's a rubber/metal lock that fits around your coupler and it's pretty damn difficiult to break off.They are a little pricey, but obviously worth it. Then for a little added security you canalways run abig old chain around your wheels together. Then one last thing that works for me buy a colored boat and put a big obnoxious name down the side. Who the hell is going to want that and its pretty easy toidentify and find.:doh


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Another thread and some info; http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic112364-3-1.aspx<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">That is incredible.... I HATE a thief....... If somebody could post some detailed info on the vessel (hull color, maybe a picture of the rig) I'm sure somebody has a photo of it, and then if not the video, some stills of them backing up to it would help..... Isn't anything sacred anymore.... I hate a thief.... I hope some info or an arrest turns up soon.... It has been my experience over the last couple of years with the budget cuts, and short staffing with the Police and the States Attorney Generals Office, and the amount of crime in the area that I have had to chase leads down myself, and do allot of follow-up on my own. It finally paid off after 3 years of hell, but it was worth it.... Good luck, and let us know if we can be of any assistance....</DIV>


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a lock on the boat. It took them a half hour to cut it off, so it was a good lock. Also therewhere two vehicles involved in this.Will put vehicle discription on here this afternoon.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

I stopped at that racetrac next door monday afternoon to get gas and noticed that boat was gone...thought it had already beenawarded to a winner...that really sucks and even if they don't get the boat back, i hope they catch those bastards (thieves) and prosecute them to the full extent...good luck tommy...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *TSpecks (5/14/2008)*There was a lock on the boat. It took them a half hour to cut it off, so it was a good lock. Also therewhere two vehicles involved in this.Will put vehicle discription on here this afternoon.


I hope the video got the tag numbers???????


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it was a master lock that Blazer had on it. I also heard today that the West Marine next to us had a boat stolen from them a little while ago. Just wish we would have known that earlier. If they want it bad enough I don't think there is a lock made to keep them out. It took them about 30mins. from the time we saw them on video until the vehicle came back to get the boat. If they worked this hard to get a job instead of stealing they would live a good life....dirt bags


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing!!! It's only gonna get worse in times like these.

They (Dirt bag Criminals) are going to be getting very desperate and brave.

I don't care how poor you are, you don't steal.

Stealing is the world's deadliest sin.

Every sin comes back to stealing

Killing- is stealing a life away from someone else and there loved ones

Adultry-Stealing a marriage from two people

Theft-stealing food out of ones mouth

God's name in vain- Stealing God's glory ( which I do alot of) Forgive me!!

That's how I look at it. Did'nt want to come off as a preacher

I am far from holy!

Hopefully justice will be served one way or another.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

When they do catch this idiot they should put him and scullsmcnasty in innertubes or a jonboat and send them off towards the end of the beach pier!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

good to no there is still a boat to win!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF! :hoppingmad Whats sad is they are probably gonna strip the motor and abandon the boat somewhere. Good luck getting it back Tommy and please keep us informed on the ID of the getaway vehicle and the dirtbags that stole it. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Tim303 (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't know if you did this already or not. But you might want to stop by the gas station and see if you can look at their video too around that time too. I bet they were scoping it out from the gas station.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

it's truely amazing that someone would steal that boat from you. after all the good that you do for this community. i think we should use them as chum at the next shark rodeo! hope you catch them. keep up the good work. 

scot prfa


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i pray that you get the boat back in one piece and catch the theives that took it, tommy. someone had to see something during the 30 minutes it took to cut the lock. are they putting it on the local news( or better yet channel 5) to get the public involved?:hoppingmad


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

For the guys asking about what type of locks were used and what not; I was reading an article in a magazine about a year ago while sitting in the dentist office and it was from an "anonymous boat theft." This man made about a 6 page article that stated all of his techniques and he just basically said about 5 times in the article that "you can't stop me." He said that stealing boats is the by far easiest and most money making type of theft there is. He later states that the one and only thing that could possibly stop him was having that tracking chip imbedded into the hull of the boat. The article states that taking a boat out of a drive way or back yard or even lift for that matter is like taking candy from a baby and the only way to prevent it is a garage or high and dry. He said any type of lock put on a boat can be cut and once he pulled away with your boat it would almost be impossible to find because he just strips it like you guys stated and after he takes the numbers off the boat and everything engraved there is no way of tracking it besides the chip imbedded like I said. I wish I could remember the magazine that I saw it in because it was really interesting. But like everyone else, I hate to see good ole' pensacola going down hill like that and hopefully this won't change future awards for tourneys...


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Tommy! Hope they catch who ever is responsible. AS for the question on locks saw this online and thought it would help out.





http://www.southwestwheel.com/store/c-183-coupler-locks.aspx


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

When they catch them, I hope it is one of the idiots that was posting up brushed up pics of enormous cobia caught off the piers a few weeks ago..the ones Chris deleted.

Sure hope the orange boat is sitting out in front of Breeze Fabricators still....


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, that sucks...any leads yet?


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw a place that takes the wheels off the boat trailer. Good idea. sry 4 ur loss.


----------



## fish hook (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds to me like blazer boats is the party that is out of a boat. If

the craft's ( Keith and Lonnie ) have come to the resque with another boat,

says alot about the caracture of those guys.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes it does they are great people and told us that we would still have a boat to give away for the Inshore slam but the winners may have to wait a little bit for them to finish one out real quick. That is above and beyond on their part and we are very thankfull to be dealing with great people like the Blazer bay folks.

Anthony


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

:hoppingmad:hoppingmad

That is pretty brazen. Stealing a boat on a busy street like Barrancas about a block from the ECSO precinct office. Last year someone stole a boat from Bob Pederson's canvas shop, just west of Outcast. He got a phone call from a bar out on Gulf Beach Highway a few days later telling him he could not leave his boat behind the bar. Seems the SOB just ripped off the motor and abandoned the boat with Bob's For Sale sign still on it.

WTF is Sheriff McNasty doing with all of the tax dollars? He sure is not putting more deputies on the street. Ask any of the deputies about the huge office staff, driving Hummers and passing paper to each other.

We need a new Sheriff! Vote for Dave Morgan in the Republican Primary

Tom


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I was at the IFA Redfish Tour in Jacksonville in April and one of the participates had his boat stole . . . He lived in a gated community. They still have not caught the thief.





I used to work for Blazer Boats. Keith and Lonnie are great people! I hope they catch the ones who stole this boat.



Pastor Billy


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

when i lived in jax we were fishing a bass tourney and got back to the ramp and 6 trailers were gone, stolen off the back of cars.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately you will never have enough locks to stop a thief. Good insurance is the only wayto avoid the financial loss , nothing eases the pain of having your stuff stolen.

I guess this is a good reminder to check our insurance policies to make sure they are up to date.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just filled up next door and was looking at where the boat was sitting.... There is no way in hell that somebody didn't see something, beside the video............... Any new updates or news???????????????


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.gulfcoastcrimestoppers.org/cotw.asp

Anyone can give an anonymous tip on the crimestopper website above and may be eligible for a $1000 reward for information leading to an arrest.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

that's AWESOME that the people at Blazer Bay have stepped up and offered ANOTHER boat!

WOW! :clap

hopefully, the cops will catch the thievs and they'll get what's coming to them... :nonono

i still haven't seen (or maybe i missed it somewhere) what hull color it was, what motor was on there, any identifying stuff, electronics, etc? what trailer was it on? ya never know when some of that stuff might pop up for sale over here in AL or MS...



[edit] found this on another thread:



> *willie joe (5/13/2008)*On monday May 12, 2008early morning,The Blazer BayBoat that has been sittingout in front of OUTCASTFISHING AND HUNTING, *WAS STOLEN*.
> 
> It was a 19ft 6inch White Blazer Bay with a 115 yamaha outboard moter with no prop and the moter controls were not hooked up
> 
> ...




here's one, same color, same motor, etc, on Boat Trader so people can get an idea of what to look for.

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-BLAZER-BOATS-INC-1960-92490177

and another one (2007)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2007-BLAZER-1960-91469618


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the picture from the CrimeStoppers web sight, but looks like a generic catalog or brochure photo,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Boatjob1 (5/15/2008)*This is the picture from the CrimeStoppers web sight, but looks like a generic catalog or brochure photo,,,,,,,,,


that's the generic one from the blazer bay website. i didn't post that one b/c the stolen boat wasn't yellow, but it gives you the idea...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The stolen boat was white...I certainly hope they are caught....although I have my doubts.......

I say :blownaway First ask questions later!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

deleted.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

In respect for helping to inform people of a theft of a boat in front of Outcast, take ya'lls political shit elsewhere...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll agree with Downtime . This is not thethread for this stuff. Lets work on gettin that boat back! ...I'll delete mine!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good deal....Thanks...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (5/15/2008)*Good deal....Thanks...




What did I miss? More bs from the liberales?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

:bump

Lets help Tommy and Blazer bay find that boat!!!

Previous post edited...sorry.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't really seen a good description of the boat. So far I have that it was about 19' white Blazer Bay. What size and type motor? What type trailer? Any distinctive markings on it? Any patterns on the side of the boat, pin stripes, decals, etc.? 

Have you posted on other forums? Maybe a good idea. All the ones around florida, plus thehulltruth.com maybe beneficial. I'm sure if you ask people to forward the information to other outlets then it may do some good.


----------

